
How the man in a van outsmarted Microsoft - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/home/technology/how-the-man-in-a-van-outsmarted-microsoft/2009/04/19/1240079538770.html
======
dogmeat
So how did the man in the van outsmart Microsoft?

~~~
zcrar70
That was indeed a pretty uninformative article

------
josefresco
This article is severely lacking in detail. Each one of his 'inventions' or
creations deserves an article on it's own, and there's almost no explanation
on the Microsoft case, his van or any of his other patents.

Where's Wired (and a real journalist) when you need them?

------
arjunnarayan
By being a patent troll?

------
asimjalis
I like the self-reference in the accusation of pirating anti-piracy
technology. It's like stealing a bike lock.

